# Hochdruck



## stevenn (14 November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

wie bewertet ihr Hochdruck bzw. die Gefahr die von Hochdruck ausgeht?
Wenn mein Hochdruckschlauch (300 bar) einen Haarriss hat und ein großes Volumen nachgeschoben werden kann, aber welcher Distanz ist von keiner Hochdruckinjektion zu rechnen? Kennt ihr da irgendwelche "schlauen" Merkblätter oder Normen, in denen so etwas behandelt wird?


----------



## MFreiberger (14 November 2019)

Moin stevenn,

ich kenne leider keine Merkblätter oder Ähnliches, aber von Druckprüfanlagen für Wasserventile und von Höchstdruckpumpne (4000bar) habe ich gelernt, dass Hydraulischer Druck häufig nur sekundäre Gefahren birgt. D.h. da sich Flüssigkeiten fast gar nicht komprimieren lassen, baut sich bei einer Leckage der Druck sehr schnell ab. Problematischer ist hierbei wohl eher, dass durch den Druckverlust (z.B. bei einem Scherenhubtisch) unkontrolliert das Haltemoment verloren geht.
Bei Gasen sieht das schon ganz anders aus. Unsere Wasserventile wurden beispielsweise vor der Prüfung unter Wasser getaucht und für größere Ventilprüfungen mit Gasen im Trockenen, wird extra ein Schutzraum gebaut. Bei entsprechend großem Volumen (Drucktank) kann sogar die Druckwelle schwere Verletzungen bis Tod hervorrufen.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 November 2019)

Bzw. bei einem Haarriss an einem Hydraulikschlauch entsteht auch schnell mal ein Feuer


----------



## Blockmove (14 November 2019)

Frag mal bei den einschlägigen Herstellern von Schläuchen und Hydraulikverschraubungen nach.
Ich persönlich hab sowas noch in keiner RBU gesehen.
Für Schläuche und Leitungen gibt es Schlauch- und Rohrplatzsicherungen, aber die sind nicht für Haarrisse.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Safety (14 November 2019)

https://publikationen.dguv.de/regel...uessigkeiten-regeln-fuer-den-sicheren-einsatz
DIN EN ISO 4413
DIN EN ISO 12100:
*6.2.10 Pneumatische und hydraulische Gefährdungen*
Undichtigkeiten oder Bauteilversagen nicht zu Gefährdungen durch Herausspritzen von Flüssigkeiten
oder durch plötzliche gefährdende Bewegung von Schläuchen (Peitschen) führen,
Beispiel aus C Normen:
DIN EN 289
*Gefährdungen durch unter Druck stehende Fluide *
Gefährdungen für die Augen oder die Haut infolge von unbeabsichtigtem Freisetzen von unter Druck stehen-den Fluiden (Medien) aus dem Hydraulik- oder Pneumatiksystem und besonders aus Schlauchleitungen und deren Verbindungen bei Hydraulikflüssigkeiten mit Drücken über 5 MPa (50 bar) und bei pneumatischen Medien mit Drücken über 1 MPa (10 bar).

Das Versagen einer Hydraulikleitung muss also in der Risikobeurteilung betrachtet werden, dazu gibt es als Risikominderungsmaßnahmen die richtige Auswahl, Dimensionierung, Anbringung, Befestigung, trennende Schutzeinrichtungen….. und auch die Tauschzyklen und Prüfungen.
Ganz gut erläutert in der DGUV Regel 113-020


----------



## stevenn (15 November 2019)

danke schon einmal für eure Rückmeldungen.
ich habe folgendes Problem: 
Bei uns wurde alles nach Stand der Technik konstruiert und gebaut. nun traten aber Vibrationen auf, die wirklich so ( im Vorfeld) *nicht* erkennbar waren.(wir sind ja im Sondermaschinenbau und bauen wirklich einmalige Sachen, die es bis dahin teilweise auch noch nicht gab bzw. die es in diesen Leistungsklassen nicht gab.)
Das hatte zur Folge, das ein kleines Rohr an der Anschlussstelle gerissen ist. Nun bessern wir nach und verbauen an dieser Stelle einen Schlauch, so weit so gut. Unser Kunde traut nun allen "Rohrverbindungen" nicht mehr und zweifelt alles an.
Was ich nun suche:
Eine Aussage / ein Dokument, das besagt, das bei Hydraulikschläuchen/-rohren, selbst wenn eine Hochdruckstrahl austritt in ca. 2m Entfernung (näher kommt die Person nicht ran) keine GEfahr mehr vorhanden ist, bis auf Ölsprühnebel (natürlich gefährlich für die Augen). Unser Kunde befürchtet, dass jemand in 2m Entfernung in Lebensgefahr ist und dies möchte ich nun widerlegen und ihm die Angst nehmen. Der Ansatz von MFreiberger in #2 ging schon in die Richtung, jetzt brauch ich halt nur noch etwas belastbares. Kennt ihr da was?


----------



## Blockmove (15 November 2019)

Frag doch mal beim TÜV.
Die bieten Kurse für zertifizierte Hydraulik Servicetechniker.
Ein Themenpunkt ist da fachgerechte Verrohrung und Verschlauchung

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## det (17 November 2019)

Hallo Stevenn,

das was du suchst sind die Prüf und Testergebnisse der Schlauchhersteller. Da wo sie getestet haben, wie lange ein Schlauch bei diversen Belastungen durchhält bis er versagt.
Ob du die bekommst    Wenn der Kunde aber so ängstlich ist, kannst du 1000 Bar Schläuche einbauen. Hat dann mehr als dreifache Sicherheit. Oder ihr habt nur einen sehr kurzen Schlauch und könnt diesen mit einem Stahlgehäuse ummanteln, dann tropft es nur runter. Auch fallen Schläuche eigentlich nicht schlagartig aus. Das kündigt sich langsam an. Die Schläuche schwitzen, oder haben feuchte Stellen. Einmal im Jahr muss der Betreiber eh durch eine kundige Person seine Schläuche prüfen lassen. Wenn das "Schlauch Risiko" an der genannten Stelle so hoch ist, muss er vielleicht täglich eine Sichtprüfung der Schläuche machen. 
War es wirklich Vibration oder doch Pulsation die das Rohr gekillt hat. Bei Puls hilft eigentlich nur ein Speicher.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Holzmichl (17 November 2019)

Hallo Stevenn,

Dein Problem kenne ich unter "hydraulischer Freistrahl" und das kann man sehr wohl berechnen und daraus eine Abschätzung vornehmen.

(Physikalisch: v(x) = v_0 * Düsengröße / ( 0,32 * Abstand x )
Bei einem angenommenen Durchmesser vom Leck von 1mm hast Du nach 1m noch 0,31% der Ursprungsgeschwindigkeit)

In dem schlechtesten Fall, das heißt bei Systemdruck = Öffnungsdruck des Druckbegrenzungsventils, musst Du die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit berechnen und die daraus resultierende Strahlweite mit korrelierender Geschwindigkeit zum Abstand.
Die maximale Förderleistung der Pumpe sollte bei Konstruktion nach Stand der Technik keine Rolle spielen, da ja das DBV direkt nach der Pumpe einen gewissen Teil des Öls wieder in den Tank zurückfließen lässt und so den Druck konstant hält/begrenzt.

Edit: Rechtsschreibung + physikalische Formel eingefügt
Edit2: phys. Formel Klammersetzung korrigiert


----------



## stevenn (19 November 2019)

@det:
Sie hinterfragen nicht nur die Schläuche, sondern auch alle anderen Verrohrungen, die noch vorhanden sind. und eine tägliche Untersuchung ist schlecht umsetzbar, da manche Rohre/ Schläuche in 5 m Höhe sind. aber dein Ansatz ist schon gut

@Holzmichl: sehr interessant, das war mir bis jetz so noch nicht bekannt. (bin auch nicht aus der Hydraulik ;-) )  Diese Formel ist wahrscheinlich aus irgendeinem  Tabellenbuch oder so?


----------



## Holzmichl (27 November 2019)

Sorry für die späte Antwort.
Die Formel ist aus zwei Einzelformeln zusammengesetzt und ist allgemein in der Literatur zur Strömungsmechanik zu finden.
z.B. https://link.springer.com/chapter/10.1007/978-3-8351-9126-6_7

Das alles ist aber relativ wertlos, wenn Ihr mit starken Druckschlägen zu kämpfen habt.
Aus der Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass eine 30kW / 250bar Hydraulik bei unpassend hohem anliegendem Druck problemlos 400bar-Schläuche aus den Fittings zieht, wenn ein Ventil öffnet und schlagartig die dahinter liegenden Bauteile versorgt.
Die besagte Anlage arbeitet absolut problemlos seit Jahren bei sanftem Druckaufbau per Prop-Ventil und mit je nachdem Rückschlagventilen in den Leitungen.


----------

